# AirPlay mittels Java



## windl (17. Apr 2014)

Hi NG,

ich versuche gerade einen AirServer zu entwickeln um Bilder von meinem IPhone auf einem Rechner zu empfangen.
Ich benutze die volgende Vorlage um mich durch das Protokoll zu hangeln..
AirPlay-Protokoll.

Das Anzeigen eines Bildes funktioniert schon ganz gut - leider eröffnet IPhone immer wieder eine neue Socket und ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung warum?!

Wenn Ihr den Code zum Laufen bringen wollt, dann benötigt Ihr noch die beiden folgenden JAR-Dateien.
jmdns.jar
bcprov-jdk16-146.jar

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo mein Denkfehler liegt.

Danke
Uwe


----------

